

My close encounter with a pay-to-pitch investor - bernieyoo

You encounter lots of crazy people while fundraising for your startup. The results can be entertaining. Here&#x27;s my favorite:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;872e3afdec9f
======
ColinWright
Is there any particular reason why you didn't do the usual thing and submit
the actual link, including your "descriptive" text in the actual article?

~~~
bernieyoo
No particular reason, just giving a 2-sentence context to why I posted the
link.

~~~
ColinWright
Seems particularly obvious given this audience. You do know that submissions
without URLs are punished in the rankings, making it less likely to reach the
front page, and hence less likely to get much attention, yes?

It's also less likely to get readers, because it isn't a clickable link.

~~~
bernieyoo
ahh that would be because I"m an idiot. Thanks for the heads up.

------
mindcrime
Clickable:

[https://medium.com/p/872e3afdec9f](https://medium.com/p/872e3afdec9f)

~~~
bernieyoo
Thanks :)

------
CrossWired
Good job dodging these guys.

BTW, I'm an active client of yours and love what you have going.

------
rajacombinator
Why edit out their names? You should expose these morons so others don't waste
time with them. Also your reply email was way too polite.

------
_pius
Good post, just wish you'd name the "investor."

~~~
bernieyoo
Email me. bernie[at]bombfell[dot]com

